# What's in his pipe - Commander McBragg



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Now, I had never heard of this fellow, but someone else in the forum mentioned him and after I looked at some youtube videos I was delighted.










YouTube - mcbragg

So, what's in his pipe?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm thinking Squadron Leader


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

The finest blend/cheapest....all depends upon who he is talking to.ound:


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

You didn't grow up watching The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show. FABULOUS! You'll never see a cartoon character smoking a pipe now will ya? I'm sure even Santa and Frosty have been stripped of the pipe.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

He seems like a sophisticated gentlemen to me, I'm guessing an English blend.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Lefty said:


> You didn't grow up watching The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show. FABULOUS! You'll never see a cartoon character smoking a pipe now will ya? I'm sure even Santa and Frosty have been stripped of the pipe.


I thought of asking if I could dress as Santa and smoke a pipe at the office xmas party, but somehow I don't think that would go over well.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

English, without a doubt.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Since I clearly remember this cartoon, I'm sure he'd claim it's something exotic we've never heard of...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, looks like McBragg prefers english blends, especially Squadron Leader. Did he ever told you that Squadron Leader was inspired by his heroic feats and that it's McBragg himself who's depicted in the tin?










Here's why: YouTube - Commander McBragg Ace of Aces


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

When I grow up I wanna be Commander Bragg.


----------

